# Place to stay for a month in Washington



## ester43 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

We are a family of four that just found out that Dad/Grandpa has pancreatic cancer and is going downhill fast last Wednesday. On Friday one of us was diagnosed with kidney cancer. We live in Alaska and would like to spend the month of April in Washington state visiting and getting treatment. Do you have any suggestions on finding housing between Seattle and Mount Vernon for one month? We would be happy to pet/house sit or pay rent.

Thank you.


----------

